

Ask HN: Is anyone hiring tech interns for the summer? - AdamTReineke

My university has their career fairs in a week. Are there any companies looking for summer interns or new grads? Working for an energetic startup would be way cooler than ending up at a monolithic company here in the Midwest.
======
Zev
Justin.tv is looking for interns (and new grads)! We're doing some pretty cool
things right now, if I dare say so.

JTV is based in SF (SoMA if you want to be slightly more specific). See
<http://jobs.justin.tv/software-engineer-intern.html> for more info and how to
apply. Also, feel free to email me if you have any questions (I did an
internship with JTV over the summer).

------
_prototype_
I'm a CS senior due to graduate in June (from a state school). This year, I
have interned at two companies already (September to Jan, Jan to Present,
etc). I can tell you that the career fairs suck at getting you good
internships. I simply searched craigslist and/or monster.com for internships
that interest me. I suggest you don't depend on your school fair and go out
there and just apply.

Good luck.

------
erohead
Mountain View - Embedded soft/hardware hacker intern needed. C experience +
Bluetooth is preferred. Small startup producing extraordinarily useful
wearable electronics. Funded and growing.

Email eric AT pulse-dev.net for more info.

------
jonafato
Could posts also include location? I'm in the northeast, and I'm sure others
would like to be able to skim for locations without leaving the page as well.

------
cellularmitosis
where are you?

~~~
AdamTReineke
Me? I'm at Iowa State University in Ames, IA.

